# Feedback on SportDOG SD-2000 "WetlandHunter"



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Anyone got any comments on the SportDOG SD-2000 WetlandHunter?


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

there is a post further down the list where discussion and comments have been going on for some time. you might want to take a look there?

thanks...

cw


----------

